# And so it continues...



## yooper

A couple of weekends ago I came upon a 1978 Raleigh LTD 3 in almost like new condition and paid a whopping $10 for it. The girl I bought it from was 19 and headed to college. She said her mom had just pulled it out of storage...the 19 year old had never, ever seen it before. It hadn't seen the light of day in almost 20 years.

Later that afternoon my mom called me from a rummage sale in Eagle River, WI. She had just bought something I had never heard of. I want to mention that I am extremely fond of Raleigh and am only getting Schwinns as I come across nice ones. Well, she bought a 1977 Schwinn Metrocycle for $25. Headlight, tail light both work, paint and stickers are mint, and it has a Schwinn approved rear rack with collapsible sides. I will post pics of both of them tomorrow!


----------



## 37fleetwood

you seriously need to check out this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://retroraleighs.com/catalogs.html
Scott


----------



## yooper

Pics of the 78 LTD 3 and the 77 Metrocycle.


http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l6/ridelemond/DSCF0171.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l6/ridelemond/DSCF0169.jpg


----------

